# point setting tecumseh engine



## shoes (Nov 17, 2009)

i have an tecumseh engine model# HS50-67088C....serial# 0169R.....looking for the points and coil settings......any infomation will be appreciated tks


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

points is .020", coil is .010"


good luck adjusting the coil, I've never figured out a good way of doing it (this is with the points and coil underneath the flywheel)


----------



## shoes (Nov 17, 2009)

tks for the information, i know it will be an challenge...... will let u know if iam successful on the air gap setting for the coil.......be nice if they had an replacement electronic module for it........


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

shoes said:


> tks for the information, i know it will be an challenge...... will let u know if iam successful on the air gap setting for the coil.......be nice if they had an replacement electronic module for it........


There is *NO* air gap setting for the ignition coil on units where the coil is mounted underneath the flywheel! 

If the coil is external then the correct air gap setting is .0125"

The only adjustment you can make on units with the coil mounted under the flywheel is to the timing.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

oh really? interesting


now that you mention that and I think of the design, your right, those 2 bolts that hold in coil arms on don't move it closer to the flywheel, they make it so you can turn it clockwise or counter clockwise

30 year, you know to much


----------



## shoes (Nov 17, 2009)

interesting guess it will be trial n error will mark where the coil brkt is now........tks agin for information.........


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

You Can Fit A Electronic Module That Replaces The Points We Have Don This On Flymo Hover Mowers With No Problems At All

Bill


----------



## shoes (Nov 17, 2009)

i thank you all for the information. not sure of the electronic module as the points and coil r inside the flywheel.........i got the parts the other day and installed them........did the point settings.........n no spark oh my did i goof up my diagnosis, well the problem turned out the points were not closing the spring tension was not enough i had to rebend it for more tension, success got great spark by just turning flywheel by hand, oh the points r made in china go figure.........again tks for the information now back to spliting firewood........


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

No Problen To Fit The Elecronic Module You Disconect The Wire Conecting The Coil To The Points Join This To The Wire You Get With The Module This Will Feed From Under The Flywheel Now Mount The Module Outside On The Engine Conect Wire Job Don Just Replace The Module If It Ever Packs Up ( Never Has One Go Yet)

Bill


----------



## shoes (Nov 17, 2009)

tks Bill will keep that in mind, right now the engine is running great once again. again tks for the info..........


----------

